# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  التحديث الأحدث لنظام Windows 10 يُزيل برنامج Adobe Flash من حاسوبك

## mohamed73

في نهاية العام 2020، ستتوقف شركة Adobe رسميًا عن دعم برنامج Adobe  Flash نهائيًا. لقد كان هذا البرنامج جيدًا على المدى الطويل وعلينا أن  ننسب له الفضل في تمهيد الطريق لمنصات مثل اليوتيوب، ولكننا نفترض مثل كل  الأشياء الجيدة، يجب أن ينتهي، خاصة بالنظر إلى أن السنوات القليلة  الماضية، أثبت Adobe Flash أنه يُسبب مشاكل أكثر من الفوائد التي يقدمها.
 ومع ذلك، أعلنت مايكروسوفت أنها ستصدر تحديثًا إختياريًا لنظام Windows  10 والذي سيقوم بإزالة برنامج Adobe Flash من الحاسوب الخاص بك ويمنع أيضًا  إعادة تثبيته مرة أخرى. يتوفر هذا التحديث عبر Microsoft Catalog وهو  إختياري تمامًا، لذلك إذا كنت تريد الإحتفاظ ببرنامج Adobe Flash لأي سبب  من الأسباب، فلن تحتاج إلى تحميله.
 ومع ذلك، فهو تحديث غريب لأنه وفقًا لتقرير Bleeping Computer، فإن  برنامج Adobe Flash الذي تمت إزالته هو الإصدار الذي يأتي مرفقًا مع نظام  Windows 10. وهذا يعني أنه إذا قمت بتحميل الإصدار المستقل من البرنامج،  فسوف يظل موجودًا. كما سيستمر وجوده في متصفحات مثل Microsoft Edge، لذلك  لا يبدو أن هذا التحديث يزيله تمامًا. 
 ومع ذلك، نفترض أن ذلك لا يهم حقًا لأنه في الغالب، توقفت الكثير من  المتصفحات عن دعمه، بالإضافة إلى أن العديد من مواقع الويب تحولت منذ ذلك  الحين لبدائل Adobe Flash، وبقدر ما يتعلق الأمر بالمستخدم النهائي، فربما  لا ينبغي أن يؤثر ذلك عليهم كثيرًا. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

